# sensor de peso



## gotitta (Ene 25, 2010)

Hola a todos, es la primera vez que escribo en este foro, y haber que tal.
Mirar, os explico un poco por encima el proyecto, estoy haciendo una fuente ornamental, de esas que llevan chorros, y que son controlados por un plc (autómata), la cuestión esque para controlar dichos chorros quiero hacer una especie de juego de agua. Me explico, una serie de secuencias que se activaran o no segun unas entradas al plc, Estas entradas se veran activadas por unos sensores de peso que van debajo de algunas baldosas de la plaza donde esta la fuente. Por lo tanto cuando un niño, por ejemplo , pise la baldosa que contiene el sensor de peso debajo se activaran unos chorros u otros. Vale hasta aquí bien, porque la parte de programación del autómata ya la tengo , pero no se si es posible esto del sensor bajo la balsosa, que tipo de sensor o que fabricantes hay. Estoy muy perdida en cuanto a componentes electrónicos, en este caso los sensores.
Haber si me podeis ayudar, aunque solo me digais algun fabricante de dichos sensores, o para decirme que es una locura lo que tengo pensado hacer, 

gracias de antemano!


----------



## wacalo (Ene 25, 2010)

Me parece que usar sensores de peso es medio complicado.
Deberías averiguar sobre sensores de proximidad capacitivos. Debes averiguar distancia de conmutación, grado de protección necesaria, etc.
Saludos.


----------



## gotitta (Ene 25, 2010)

Pero un sensor de proximidad, detecta algun objeto que se aproxima al sensor, no es realmente lo que quiero...Yo quiero que cuando el sensor  note una fuerza superior a X, se active, y esta fuerza puede ser qualquier peso de una persona. 
Nose no entiendo muy bien lo del sensor de proximidad si me lo puedes explicar mejor


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2010)

Busca información sobre *"Celdas de carga"*


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 25, 2010)

Con sensor de peso para mi criterio la complicas.. y encareces.. un simple pulsador NA que soporte como "tara" el peso de la baldosa es suficiente..  Ya me imagino hacer un teclado musical que sea comandado por los pies.. al mismo tiempo que reaccione la fuente pudiendose lograr escenografias..


----------



## Beamspot (Ene 26, 2010)

Usar celdas o células de carga (hay algunos fabricantes cerca de Barcelona) es caro, pero también es la única solución que veo si quieres discriminar por peso. Aún así, la instalación tampoco sería barata.

La electrónica asociada a las células de carga tampoco es sencilla, y no basta con un simple micro. Hay que añadir amplificadores y/o conversores ADC externos, programarlo todo, etc. Nada parecido a un PLC.

Eso, o compras balanzas ya hechas con algún tipo de comunicación (presumiblemente RS-485 + ModBus) compatible con tu PLC.


----------



## gotitta (Ene 26, 2010)

el brujo, si es algo asi como un piano con los pies! y lo del pulsador NA puede funcionar?Esque lo suyo seria que al pisar notara el peso, buff que lio tengo,
otra propuesta que tengo es hacer como un mando, con botones y tal puestos en un pedestal, pero esto nose si se fabrica tal qual, aunque lo dudo porque no lo he visto nunca.

por cierto las celdas de carga lo veo muy complicado, no creo que el ayuntamiento quiera esto.

y beamspot tu  recomiendas que las balanzas ?


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 26, 2010)

gotitta, si taras la baldosa es decir sin ningun peso no llega a vencer al resorte del pulsador NA, ya lo tienes hecho.. para que la complicas con otra cosa? distinto seria si la necesidad fuera que cuando pese mas de 55kg y por debajo de 200kg necesitas que se active.. alli no tienes otra que una celda de carga..

Espero que el ayuntamiento me invite a la inauguracion!  mandando los tickets aereos!..


----------



## gotitta (Ene 26, 2010)

y como se tara el peso de la baldosa? por que si a un pulsador le pongo encima una baldosa se activa no? nose si se puede regular ?


----------



## axshaw (Ene 26, 2010)

usar celdas de carga para esa aplicacion sale carisimo, ya q la celda genera una señal en milivolts y requiere de una señal de exitacion para llevarla plc tocaria una interfase para acomodarle esta señal al plc. lo mejor es el consejo de los pulsadores o te consiges un microsuiche q tenga un resorte capaz de sostener la baldosa sin ser activado(creo q a eso se referia como tara en un comentario q vi), o le haces un sistema de soporte con resortes en la 4 esquinas y el microsuiche en la parte central, asi puedes usar un microsuiche de cualquier resitencia y el soporte seria la elasticidad de los resortes q seria la fuerza q se opone el peso del individuo q se pare en ella. piensa y busca una alternativa on/off y no un sistema proporcional ya q sale caro.

chequea este foro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/load-cell-celdas-carga-principios-basicos-26/


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ene 26, 2010)

hacer eso de los pesos, tamien se pudiera, hacer mecanicamente, (mediante resortes y switchs.   dependiendo del peso, el resorte se "venceria", y se activaria ciertos y cuales swtich.  ademas no se cuantos  baldosas ocuparias, ??? en fin, suerte


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 26, 2010)

Si seguis pensano en sensores de presion averigua por unos que se llaman FLEXIFORCE, en "la internet" dice que salen 19 euros mas o menos. La ventaja que tienen es que son una cinta muy fina y la podes poner en espacios muy reducidos. Igual para mi tambien te conviene los de los switch con resortes. Tene cuidado de ponerle un tope a la baldosa antes de que el switch tenga que soportar el peso de la persona por que no va a haber ninguno que aguante tanto peso. Ademas de esta forma la electronica se simplifica muchisimo.

Saludos.


----------



## gotitta (Ene 26, 2010)

Me he estado mirando lo del flexiforce pero lo que veo que es analogico , me da un valor en V...nose no lo veo claro, quizá la mejor solución es la del pulsador, pero nose haber lo de los soportes como lo puedo hacer .., porque no quiero que dure 2 dias...
gracias de verdad a todos por contestar! si alguien más tiene alguna sugerencia para mi proyecto lo agradezco!!


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 26, 2010)

Es simple, por ejemplo para que sea algo robusto y resistente. En los 4 vertices de la baldosa le instalas un resorte con un eje en el medio para que no se te salga. Eso seria la amortiguacion suficiente para que el peso de la baldosa, no accione solo al switch NA. 

Cualquier presion por encima de esa resistencia fisica, hara que toda la baldosa baje.. obviamente habra que adaptar la profundidad de la misma para que en estado de reposo quede a nivel de las demas..

El armazon lo puedes hacer de chapa de tal manera que la parte movil contenga a la baldosa asi es de facil instalacion.


----------



## El nombre (Ene 26, 2010)

axshaw dijo:


> usar celdas de carga para esa aplicacion sale carisimo, ya q la celda genera una señal en milivolts y requiere de una señal de exitacion para llevarla plc tocaria una interfase para acomodarle esta señal al plc. lo mejor es el consejo de los pulsadores o te consiges un microsuiche q tenga un resorte capaz de sostener la baldosa sin ser activado(creo q a eso se referia como tara en un comentario q vi), o le haces un sistema de soporte con resortes en la 4 esquinas y el microsuiche en la parte central, asi puedes usar un microsuiche de cualquier resitencia y el soporte seria la elasticidad de los resortes q seria la fuerza q se opone el peso del individuo q se pare en ella. piensa y busca una alternativa on/off y no un sistema proporcional ya q sale caro.
> 
> chequea este foro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/load-cell-celdas-carga-principios-basicos-26/


 Ciertamente sale caro. ¿Seguro? Para unas pruebas compre una bascula de baño electronica. La que rompio la focaburra de la suegra la tiró, la muy... (piiiiiiiiii) Le saque las celulas y me fue bien. Salieron 4 celulas por 21€. ¿Es caro si lo comparas con los portes de unas realizadas por encargo?
Cada uno hace lo que cree conveniente. Amplificar y filtrar la salida es lo más divertido.
Suerte


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2010)

El nombre dijo:


> Ciertamente sale caro. ¿Seguro? Para unas pruebas compre una bascula de baño electronica. La que rompio la *focaburra* de la suegra la tiró, la muy... (piiiiiiiiii) Le saque las celulas y me fue bien. Salieron 4 celulas por 21€. ¿Es caro si lo comparas con los portes de unas realizadas por encargo?.....[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> !! Que feo lo que dices de tu suegra ¡¡
> ...


----------



## Beamspot (Ene 26, 2010)

Veo más factible para alguien que no parece ser una forofa (como sí soy yo, y parece que alguno más) de la electrónica poner las baldosas sobre cuatro muelles, y debajo un pulsador industrial (por aquello de la robustez). Sencillo, 'tarable', limitable de manera mecánica, y gente con algo de manitas lo puede hacer con algo de esfuerzo, más sencillo y rápido que de otra manera. Y además, directo al PLC.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 26, 2010)

Sigo pensando que los switch's son lo mejor por la parte electronica, pero con el tema de los flexiforce con un smith trigger podes convertir la tension a un valor logico muy facil y te simplifica mucho el tema mecanico.

Saludos.


----------



## ELIUSM (Ene 27, 2010)

Hola Gotitta,

no he leído todo, pero tengo otras ideas para ti.

Un sensor de proximidad o sensor de línea negra, de esos típicos que usan lso robots caseros Ya que funcionan por luz o no-luz, lo instalas debajo de la baldosa, haciéndole un hoyito chico en el medio, que al taparse por el zapato de un niño se oscurece, claro, porque no le entraría luz. Así reaccionaría éste.
Desventajas: la noche, o suciedad.

Para evitar la desventaja de la noche, puedes tomar uno de estos sensores que emiten luz y también reciben, o sea, que funcionan por rebote de luz. (Principio: una lámpara y un fotoresistor).

Para evitar el problema de la suciedad, puedes poner dos de estos sensores por baldosa, porque una mugre difícilmente va a tapar a ambos al mismo tiempo, pero un zapato si.

Así admás evitas problemas "mecánicos", una baldosa suelta, problemas de humedad... o que alguien se tropiece por tener otro nivel.

Un saludo! Ojalá te resulte.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 28, 2010)

gotitta:
a. Celda de carga y sensores capacitivos requieren que la persona se paren sobre/cerca del sensor ?, tendrias que poner varias cerca de la fuente y esperar que el usuario la pise.

b. El pulsador tiene el mismo problema pero ademas, al ponerlo en el piso este debe tener alguna flexibilidad para que puedan ser accionados. Los pisos moviles aun en pequeña cantidad no son adecuados para transito publico (se levantan las losas o las personas se enredan) como dijo Eliusm.

Aqui en mi localidad existen esa clase de fuentes y no usan sistemas "por demanda" o "activados por el usuario". No, simplemente, se activan en forma programada cada unos pocos minutos. Una se detiene y mira y espera la secuencia que ha de venir. 

Esta alternativa simplifica las cosas.
Salu2.


----------



## gotitta (Ene 29, 2010)

si si las secuencias también las tengo tecnogirl, pero son varios modos de funcionamiento de la fuente. Es decir se puede observar y mirar como van canviando las secuencias o simplemente jugar con ella, que es el tema de los sensores. Al final creo que pondré una botonera, del estilo pedestal. Así si que simplifico el problema, aunque me hubiera gustado hacer el juego de baldosas , está menos visto. Pero la botonera supongo que será más fiable y menos costosa.


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 2, 2010)

gotitta: Considera tambien los circuitos detectores de aplausos (se usan para prender y apagar) para que, si el publico aplaude, se activa una secuencia especifica. Ventaja: no tiene las dificultades de los anteriores (celdas, detectores, suiches, ...) y no los tienen que manipular el publico. Salu2.


----------

